# IELTS Academic or General ?



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a small doubt. 

can any one suggest about IELTS test required for Permanent Resident in Australia ?

I heard there are two kinds of IELTS test:

1) General for immigration purpose
2) Academic for study purpose

which test is required for General Skilled visa Imigration. 
How long it is valid? can appear for test before ACS assesment.

thanks in advance


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

For migration purposes (any type of Visa), General IELTS will do.
IELTS Acads is meant for universities and higher education.

Validity - for migration purposes, 1 year.

as for appearing before ACS assessment, it's totally upto you. However, my personal recommendation would be, send ACS docs and while waiting for results, appear for IELTS.


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

*IELTS Academic or Genral*

Thanks. 
What's the score required for Migration purposes to get points for visa.
Regards.
Vinay Dave 



epidaetia said:


> For migration purposes (any type of Visa), General IELTS will do.
> IELTS Acads is meant for universities and higher education.
> 
> Validity - for migration purposes, 1 year.
> ...


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on Nominated Trade or another skill, 5 would be bare minimum.. Have a look at Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Vin_Java,


If you take 6 then you will get 15 points
If you take 7.5 overall you will get 25 points.

better appear after ACS.

Thanks


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

IndianKrxcute is not quite correct.

Unless you are a tradesmen you need to get 6 in each part of the IELTS to score 15, and 7 in each part of the IELTS to score 25 points.

In addition, some skills assessing bodies have their own IETLS requirements, and some States/Territories also have their own IELTS requirements. 

So you need to make sure that you get a good enough score to get the points you need, to meet the skills assessing requirement (if one applies) and the State/Territory requirement (if you need sponsorship and there is a requirement in place).

Last but not least, if you are adding a partner to your visa application she/he may also have to meet IELTS requirements, but these are different from the main applicant requirements.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## malin (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there

Just wanted to know that if I appear for an academic IELTS exam .. will that be acceptable for PR in australia. The primary reason is the availability of dates for general test.

Thanks in advance


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

SOMV said:


> IndianKrxcute is not quite correct.
> 
> Last but not least, if you are adding a partner to your visa application she/he may also have to meet IELTS requirements, but these are different from the main applicant requirements.
> 
> ...


Can you please state the requirements for partner to meet IELTS scores...what is the minimum required? 

We are taking test on 30th May, GT

Kind Regards, 
Amit


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

malin said:


> Just wanted to know that if I appear for an academic IELTS exam .. will that be acceptable for PR in australia. The primary reason is the availability of dates for general test.


Yes.

The Immigration doesn't care whether you take General or Academic, but note that the Academic version is more difficult and if you decide to take that, the same score limits still apply when it comes to allocating points.

Of course, some assessing organizations do require you to take the Academic version, in which case it doesn't make sense to sit for the General for DIAC separately.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

vin_java said:


> I have a small doubt.
> 
> can any one suggest about IELTS test required for Permanent Resident in Australia ?
> 
> ...


I suggest you take the general version of the IELTS as it is meant to be easier than the academic version.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

my spouse have 4 years B. Sc Engineering in Medium of English. Does IELTS is need for her? Is she appear Academic IELTS, Is it accepted to DIAC?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Bumba, she need not take academic if she is 1. a secondary applicant, 2. not going there on student visa, 3. not into teaching.


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

hi epidaetia
my 175 application acknoledged on 14-04-2009.....15 days before my ielts expiration (my ilets expiration date is 27-04-2009) now what next ....are they going to ask me to sit on ielts again or not .......because my agent is saying that m safe.....and so does the acknolegment which i recieved from DIAC clearly mentioning that 

"An applicant seeking to demonstrate they have proficient English must provide evidence of achieving, in a test conducted not more than *2 years *before the day on which the application was lodged, an IELTS test score of at least 7 for each of the 4 test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening" 

ur expert views or any body else would comment on that
thnxxx in advance





epidaetia said:


> For migration purposes (any type of Visa), General IELTS will do.
> IELTS Acads is meant for universities and higher education.
> 
> Validity - for migration purposes, 1 year.
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes u r safe khan
once a person applies for the visa, not necessarily he gets the visa within the ielts validity period.. its as and when u apply, it shud be valid


----------



## Qayamatkhan (May 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes u r safe khan
> once a person applies for the visa, not necessarily he gets the visa within the ielts validity period.. its as and when u apply, it shud be valid


Thnxxxxx anj thnxx fer ur quick response......n one thing more u ppl r doing gr8 job through this forum......hats off fer u guys....


----------

